# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Sapa - Chợ Phiên Bắc Hà ( 4 ngày/ 3 đêm) ghép lẻ hàng ngày

## dulichnt

Đêm 1: Hà Nội – Lào Cai
20.30: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại khách sạn và đưa ra ga Trần Quý Cáp lên tàu đi Lào Cai. Quý khách ngủ đêm trên tàu.
Ngày 1: Lào Cai – Sapa
6.00: Tàu tới ga Lào Cai, xe đón và đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng, ăn sáng, nghỉ ngơi.
11.30: Quý khách ăn trưa tại khách sạn.
Sau khi ăn trưa Hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách khởi hành thăm quan bản Cát Cát – Bản của người dân tộc H’Mông, Quý khách được tìm hiểu khám phá về cuộc sống của người dân tộc vùng cao với các nét văn hóa riêng biệt và đặc sắc, thăm thác thủy điện cũ được người Pháp xây dựng từ năm 1925.
Buổi tổi: Quý khách thăm quan quanh thị trấn Sapa, thưởng thức các món ăn đồ nướng đặc sản. Nếu vào tối thứ 7 hàng tuần Quý khách có thể tham dự phiên chợ tình của người dân tộc Dao đỏ - một trong những nét văn hóa đặc sắc của các dân tộc phía Bắc Việt Nam.
Ngày 2: Thăm núi Hàm Rồng.
Sau khi ăn sáng Hướng dẫn viên đưa Quý khách đi bộ thăm ban núi Hàm Rồng, Quý khách có thể ghé chân tới Rừng Lan, Vườn hoa Bốn Mùa, Sân Mây, Cổng Trời... và ngắm nhìn toàn bộ thị trấn Sapa từ trên cao.
Quý khách ăn trưa tại khách sạn.
Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan quanh thị trấn Sapa.
Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
Ngày 3: Sapa – Bắc Hà
Sau khi ăn sáng xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại khách khởi hành đi thăm phiên chợ Bắc Hà – phiên chợ nổi tiếng của đồng bào các dân tộc thiểu số vùng Tây Bắc họp vào mỗi sáng chủ nhật hàng tuần. Tại đâu QUý khách được thưởng thức các món ăn hấp dẫn, thỏa sức lựa chọn các món đồ thổ cẩm hoặc giao lưu với người dân tộc bản địa. Ăn trưa tại chợ Bắc Hà.
Chiều: Xe đưa Quý khách về thị trấn Lào Cai ăn tối, khách tự do nghỉ ngơi là lên tàu về Hà Nội, ngủ đêm trên tàu.
5.00 sáng hôm sau tàu về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình thăm quan.
Giá vé bao gồm:
•   Xe đưa đón có máy lạnh
•   Vé tàu 2 chiều (khoang 4 nằm mềm điều hòa)
•   Phòng khách sạn (khách sạn tại Sapa không có điều hòa nhiệt độ và quạt)
Nếu chỉ có 1 khách thì bắt buộc khách phải mua phòng đơn.
•   Hướng dẫn viên
•   Ăn trưa
•   Vé thắng cảnh
Giá vé không bao gồm
•   Đồ uống
•   Bảo hiểm
•   Chi phí cá nhân và các chi phí nằm ngoài chương trình

Chi tiết xin liên Mr Quân
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH NGƯỜI BẠN VIỆT (VIETTRAVELMATE)
Phòng 1016 - H1 - KĐT Việt Hưng - Long Biên - HN
Mobile: 0988018894
Email: anhquan19882000@gmail.com


_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào  du lịch Sapa_

----------


## fpt

mình muốn đến sapa chụp bộ ánh cưới quá mà chỉ sợ thời gian ko cho phép..chắc chắn sau này có dịp sẽ ghé qua

----------


## saomai84

Du lịch ở Lào Cai đẹp đó cũng là nơi lý tưởng để Bạn chụp bộ Ảnh Cưới đó.

----------


## showluo

bác saomai84 có sở thích hay nhỉ chụp ảnh ở cửa khẩu Lào Cai sao bác không chụp ở Sapa ý ở đó mới đẹp  :Smile:

----------


## heocoi

:Smile:  , chụp ảnh cưới đẹp nhất các bác lên Hàm Rồng Sa pa ấy. đảm bảo ko chê vào đâu được. Cảnh đẹp lắm.

----------


## dulichnt

Thanks các bạn một ý tưởng tour du lịch, và chụp ảnh cưới,

----------


## tamtre

ôi, mình đã đi sapa 3 lần, thuộc hết ngõ ngách, đường phố sapa  mất zồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## tieuho

Bạn được đi nhiều nhỉ. Mình thì chưa được đi.

----------

